# speakers with REALLY sick bass?



## thereckerdbraikr

so lately ive become quite the basshead

im looking for something that can really shake my house

right now i have the logitech z-2300's and while they are amazing for watching movies and shaking my room and the rooms directly around it, i want something even more powerful

so can anyone recommend computer speakers with an significantly stronger sub, or a sub that i could buy to accomplish what i want?


----------



## Bob Jeffery

http://www.parts-express.com/webpage.cfm?webpage_id=3&CAT_ID=43&ObjectGroup_ID=620
You can buy a external subwoofer and hook it up to a current stereo or through rca cables. They say one of the best on that site is this one- http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-633
You could build your own with parts from that site if you would like- http://www.parts-express.com/speaker-building.cfm
What size of subwoofer are you interested in? They say you cant even build a good 10" for the prices the one above is.


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

something in the 100-200$ price range just for the sub sounds good

i would also have to get an amp for this right? or could i hook it up with rca cables converted to 3.5mm into a $100~ soundcard?

i dont really know that much about speakers and amps and subs to be honest, so how do i determine how "strong" and "bassy" and "clear" a sub will be based on specs?


----------



## Bob Jeffery

That speaker has whats called a plate amp which is a small amp that is hooked to the back of the subwoofer box. The only problem is how to hook it up exactly. I'm waiting for the experts to come in with some good ideas. You could hook a stereo receiver to your computer and hook it to the receiver. Or you could hook it up straight to your sound on your computer if it has a option to set a input as the "subwoofer input". That would probably be the best way. How does the z-2300 subwoofer connect to your computer?


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

for the z2300 the sattelites connect to the sub via rca and then theres this cable thing that kinda looks like a vga cable that comes out of the sub and goes into the volume control remote and out of the volume control remote comes the 3.5mm jack into the computer.

so nothing fancy there

so either a sound card where it all comes together or a reciever that goes into the computer with rca cables

my computer's sound hardware at the moment is not capable of managing different inputs, but i think a new soundcard could take care of that, and would definitely be the best road to take if it were indeed possible to hook up the sub directly


----------



## Bob Jeffery

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102003
You could use a different sound card but here is an example. Buy the sub. Buy the (a) sound card. Plug the normal speakers in like you always do except into the cards front speaker output. Then plug a rca to 3.5mm converter cable from the subwoofers rca inputs and into the subwoofer output on the sound card. I guess you could just turn your speakers all the way up with the control thing and then use windows to control the volume for everything including the sub. How does that sound?


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

yeha i was thinkin something along those lines as well

however the problem i see with this is that the sound card would only feed higher ranges into the "speaker" output, which would make my current sub useless in the new setup (is this true or am i wrong here?)

other than that yeah would be sick something more to ask santa for even though he already thinks his ceiling shakes enough rofl


----------



## Bob Jeffery

yeah i thought of that same problem. Maybe there's a way to feed it all into 1 port so you can just plug it in like normal. Theres so many different adapters and things i need to think about it lol.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Want something with good base you say?

Check out the Logitech G51 5.1speakers. I'm a techno/dance freak, and the bass is amazing!


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Nothing compared to a custom 10" home theater sub . I think hes looking more along the lines of adding an extra subwoofer for Maximum BASS! About the g51, can you feel the bass like someones punching you?


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

ok heres what im thinkin, although im not too much of an expert on electricity, i do know that the resistance of a sub is supposed to match the sub

so maybe i can take my z2300 sub and the home theater sub and get a y-splitter to get them to both go into the bass channel, and then just convert both of my rca satellites to 3.5mm and plug those into left/right inputs on the sound card


----------



## voyagerfan99

Bob Jeffery said:


> Nothing compared to a custom 10" home theater sub . I think hes looking more along the lines of adding an extra subwoofer for Maximum BASS! About the g51, can you feel the bass like someones punching you?



Not like someone's punching you, but you can still feel it.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Do what I did. Get a real bass amp  screw someone punching you, a real bass amp will feel like a transformer breakdancing next door, trust me, you'll get some awesome chills  even my 45watt cheapo (EDIT: not cheapo as in of poor quality, it's a Behringer with a Burgera woofer, it just ain't one of the highest-powered units out there) can literally shake the house I live in w/o clipping/distortion whatsoever.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

My 5 inch sub can shake my walls lol.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

thereckerdbraikr said:


> ok heres what im thinkin, although im not too much of an expert on electricity, i do know that the resistance of a sub is supposed to match the sub
> 
> so maybe i can take my z2300 sub and the home theater sub and get a y-splitter to get them to both go into the bass channel, and then just convert both of my rca satellites to 3.5mm and plug those into left/right inputs on the sound card


I think the satellites get power from the subwoofer though.EDIT: and on my integrated sound on 7.1 mode it still sends bass through the front channel. I don't know about on a sound card.


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

i dont really know that the g51 sub would be much of an upgrade, if an upgrade at all, because it has 1/2 the rms (that matters right?)

and about the bass amp could u like link me to one?

and bob j if u wat u put is true then it should be np to set this up with the HT sub


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> and about the bass amp could u like link me to one?


Definitely not until I know where you live, go with the well-known brands like Behringer, Yamaha or Roland.


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Trust me the one i linked has VERY good reviews. You could not buy a 10" yamaha that good for the price.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> Trust me the one i linked has VERY good reviews. You could not buy a 10" yamaha that good for the price.


I know. Theneagain, you don't do that kinda thing anyways... you buy 20" 500W woofer that costs $3000


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Just get the custom mtx 60" thunder 1 million and break the walls and cause your house to cave in


----------



## thereckerdbraikr

i live in us

can u link me now rofl

but yeha im leaning towards the one that you originally posted


----------



## oscaryu1

Separate Dual 15" Subwoofers.

Throw in two L7's with a Kicker or JBL Amp, and you'll be kickin'


----------



## Bob Jeffery

Is there anyone else that can help with the actual problem we are dealing with, not just recommending subs  We are trying to figure out if he hooks the sub to the sub output and the front output to the z-2300s on the sound card will he still get bass on the z-2300s


----------



## Hugh9191

Id get a home hifi amp with a pre amp output (look on ebay, some older ones have them), a pair of hifi speakers and a powered sub. Take the pre amp out to the sub and the sound card to the amp. Simple as =)


----------



## shempf

You've found out why HTiB stuff is cheap, one reason at least.

get receiver, connect spkrs & sub.

Pre-out is not needed unless you run an outboard amp.

Don't understand your system so I don't know if you can split the signal....amazon shows the unit gets it's power from sub, so seems impossible to me.


P.S. there is no such thing as a 'bass amp'
      specs, or lack of, won't tell you which is better on low end subs
     av123 $300 & some others for $150ish (you'd have to search)


----------



## StickyMan

*Oh Totally the Logitech G-51 5.1 - hands down*

EVEN THOUGH money would be better spent on decent home theatre speakers/subs etc  - I decided in the shortterm to grab some speakers from the local online store and came across Notebook City (www.notebookcity.co.nz) which was selling the Logitech G-51 5.1 for like $NZ215 and considered it a cheap alternative - but I never realised how much base it produced for the price. Granted these are cheap comparisons to $2000+ home theatre solutions - but bang for your buck? Logitech G-51 hands down


----------



## oscaryu1

Bob Jeffery said:


> Is there anyone else that can help with the actual problem we are dealing with, not just recommending subs  We are trying to figure out if he hooks the sub to the sub output and the front output to the z-2300s on the sound card will he still get bass on the z-2300s



I apologize  (<- I have no idea what I put that smilie there )

To use original speakers + the new "subs":

Buy 3.5mm Splitter ("Headphone Splitter")

Buy 3.5mm to RCA coverter

^ Both should run shipped less than $5.

Figure out how much you want to spend on the subs. And how loud you want to be. 3 main type of boxes (make an huge difference):

Ported, Sealed, Bandpass. Bandpass being the most... loudest, consisting of a sealed partition and a ported partition.

Then you start to look for the subs. Avoid brands such as: Pyrmid, Pyle, Radioshack, Dual, Roadmaster, VR3, if you intend for true "hard-hitting" bass.

Go into something more known, Kicker Competitions, MTX, JBL, JL Audio, Pioneer... even Kenwood is alright 

Amplifier - Pricey, don't overpower your subs.


----------



## ttomm46

http://www.klipsch.com/products/details/promedia-2-1.aspx

check out the reviews at bottom of page..Klipsch has always been world class


----------

